
Open source plugins for automatic programming metrics - ruifigueiredo
https://wakatime.com/
======
markovbot
>Install the plugin for your editor, see metrics on your personal dashboard

So it seems like the "personal dashboard" is part of a SaaS product, meaning
all of the metrics about how I work and operate are uploaded to a 3rd party
server?

No thank you

